# It's official. I'm bored of music.



## Mattayus (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing is satisfying me at the moment! I'm not gettin that "FUCK YEAH!" from anything right now and it's making me a sad and frustrated panda!!!

Even my own music is suffering as a result of it. I've written 1 riff in about 2 weeks and I've just completely gone off the boil  What the fuck man!

Anyone got any advice? It's actually really getting me down . Metal, writing, producing, and jamming are my life force and without them I'm a saaaaad Panda!!!!


----------



## The Hoff (Jun 4, 2009)

Try listening to other genres of music?

And if you've tried that or you already listen to the full gamut of music that the world has to offer take a break. Worked for me haha


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe hit Youtube and search for something totally non-metal (modern classical?), or open vids of songs you like and randomly click the related videos?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Do what Loomis does. Go on a "music fast." Believe me, before long you'll be gagging for <insert Mattayus' favourite album here>.


----------



## Variant (Jun 4, 2009)

Porn.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 4, 2009)

House, Techno, Hardcore Trance............ Hip Hop.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Variant said:


> Porn.



+1 

I gave you her (avatar chick) name. Don't squander it!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 4, 2009)

That has happened to me before, too. What usually works for me is either finding some new music (I recommend pandora.com) or going on a "music fast" as mentioned above.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 4, 2009)

Listen to Queen.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 4, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Anyone got any advice? It's actually really getting me down . Metal, writing, producing, and jamming are my life force and without them I'm a saaaaad Panda!!!!










I agree with the above. A music fast is an AWESOME thing to do, every so often. Hell, I'll do it every morning and evening, usually: working in a music store, I get tired of hearing music (and people 'shredding' worse than those YouTube videos) that I listen to NPR/BBC radio in the car almost exclusively! 


If you just need a change of musical scenery, I offer you this:
Music: Big Whiskey and the GrooGrux King by Dave Matthews Band - Rhapsody Online

In particular, listen to "Shake Me Like a Monkey" - I dare you not to grin and bob your head!


----------



## Gamba (Jun 4, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Listen to Queen.


+1
+ beer


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you listened to Obscura recently? That might help


----------



## arktan (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't listen to anything!

Try to stay away from melodies and stuff for at least one week. Get a plant for example (I've got a small citrus tree) or go in a forest everyday after work (but please don't start a Black Metal project then  ). Give yourself a break from music, enjoy nature if possible without other humans around you. Go in a small exile everyday after work (wow, this sounds so dramatical  )


----------



## brainchild (Jun 5, 2009)

listen to the shittest album you have for like 2 weeks straight and then you'll be back to your old tunes......or watch a many of your favourite tv shows from you local video store.


----------



## Harry (Jun 5, 2009)

Take a break for a while. Keep up your chops in the meantime, but otherwise spend more time doing unmusical related things. Hopefully after a break you will have a gained a little perspective.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2009)

happens to me and as i have very little interest in listening to music other than metal and alternative i just wait it out and accept that im not writting anything decent.

i generally spend the time learning songs from bands i like. Im learning a decrepit birth song at the moment


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


>



bastard beat me to it!

I get writer's block in large chunks at a time man, at the moment in fact I can't write anything decent. I used to get really frustrated that I had writer's block, but then I realised I was expecting myself to be some uber-writing machine 24/7. now I just chill it off for a month or something and when I go back to it my ideas are always better than before


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2009)

Find a non musical was to express yourself for a few days. Forget about music completely. Then pick up the guitar when you're ready. I find my best stuff comes out that way.


----------



## hutchman (Jun 5, 2009)

I went through the same thing dude. I was surrounded by narrow minded metal heads and technical freaks. So much emphasis was put on brutallity and playing as technical and as fast as you could it killed the fun of music. I didn't want to play, nothing was inspiring, I hated the music I used to love. I left town, went back to the country town where I grew up for a year, and hung out with my old friends who either hated metal, or weren't that interested. That got me into so many different styles that refreshed and inspired my musical creativity. Now I'm in a different city in a different band playing more and better than ever. And my supreme love for metal returned. Pop, country, techno, jazz, rock. It's all good. There are always shit musicians in any genre but if you take the time to find the good ones it is worth it.

In short just break off from all the styles you usually gravitate to for a little bit. I mean really branch out. Meet some new people who like different music to you . Understand why they like this music and appreciate the tunes for what they are. You'll get inspiration for some of the best and original metal riffs by adapting a sound from a completly different style and learn things like different ways to structure and build songs.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 5, 2009)

Listen to lots of different sorts of music you wouldn't normally encounter......don't listen to any music at all for a week......go on an actual fast and sleep deprivation kick (worked for Steve Vai) or gorge yourself instead. Just try doing something that you wouldn't normally do - perhaps even learning some guitar parts for entirely obscure genres or artists.

Its hard to say what works for everyone but I'm sure you'll find something


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 5, 2009)

Find a new genre to get passionate about! I took like a year long break from listening to Metal, started listening to heaps of Flamenco and Drum And Bass. Now I can produce DnB tracks that could be played in a club setting, and heaps of technical experience with synths re-samplers and sequencers. And my ears have developed TREMENDOUSLY.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 5, 2009)

Just take some time out. It'll be fine...


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 5, 2009)

This will change your life!!!


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 5, 2009)

You should listen to some other genres, for example, bulgarian wedding music:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 5, 2009)

Yarrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## LadyKiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Nothing is satisfying me at the moment! I'm not gettin that "FUCK YEAH!" from anything right now and it's making me a sad and frustrated panda!!!
> 
> Even my own music is suffering as a result of it. I've written 1 riff in about 2 weeks and I've just completely gone off the boil  What the fuck man!
> 
> Anyone got any advice? It's actually really getting me down . Metal, writing, producing, and jamming are my life force and without them I'm a saaaaad Panda!!!!


Take a timeout from Music. Your heart will lead you back if you are ready for this


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 5, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> That has happened to me before, too. What usually works for me is either finding some new music (I recommend pandora.com) or going on a "music fast" as mentioned above.



What is a "music fast"?

My advice to Mattayus is trying to find new bands, no matter which style, just search the hell out of music in places you wouldn't search normally. Think outside the box. I was just as bored last year and now I'm excited again after finding some new bands that I love such as Threat Signal, Sybreed, and the like, and even listening to a lot of classic stuff i wasn't really aware of. I don't know, searching for new things, or even discovering our own music archives again did a lot to me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> What is a "music fast"?
> 
> My advice to Mattayus is trying to find new bands, no matter which style, just search the hell out of music in places you wouldn't search normally. Think outside the box. I was just as bored last year and now I'm excited again after finding some new bands that I love such as Threat Signal, Sybreed, and the like, and even listening to a lot of classic stuff i wasn't really aware of. I don't know, searching for new things, or even discovering our own music archives again did a lot to me.



Breakfast = breaking the fast (fast = not eating) so when applied to music, music fast = not writing, playing or listening to music


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! A music fast definitely sounds like a plan.
TBH, I find myself tapping my foot to Paramore a lot lately, thanks to my gf constantly playing that goddam album  Perhaps I'll just chuck on some poppy crap and have at it. Although to be fair, i think my enormous school-boy crush on Hayley Williams may be partly responsible


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 5, 2009)

Hayley Williams would undergo much splittage if she dared venture near Sheepfock. 

I think a music fast is a great idea. It'll make you absolutely gag for that album - it could be any album. Before too long, you'll be desperately cla\wing at your guitar to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## HANIAK (Jun 5, 2009)

Just buy a new guitar. That helped me! ahah


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2009)

If you already listen to a huge spectrum of music as I do, and find yourself getting bored (as I am) you may be fucked. I often look for new music and nothing inspires me. I feel like I've heard all of the great music out there at times. I would definitely reccomend listening to Paul Simon's "Graceland" album, if that doesnt cheer you up and make you smile then nothing will, nowt like a bit of African influenced pop music to lift the musical spirits!


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 5, 2009)

Does that have "You Can Call Me Al" on it?  Fuckin love that tune!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Does that have "You Can Call Me Al" on it?  Fuckin love that tune!



Oh yes 

"Diamonds on the soles of her shoes" is definitely worth checking out too


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 5, 2009)

Learn to play this:


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 5, 2009)

i listen to flamenco and ricardo arjona when that happens to me lol spanish music and spanish guitar.


----------



## sami (Jun 5, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Go on a "music fast."



Can't agree more.


Sometimes I'll listen to something I used to years and years ago that I haven't heard in a long time. Otherwise, I just stop completely. I always fast when I have problems writing music. Really helps.

It's like there's a music nerve inside you that gets too satisifed and you have to let it rest.


----------



## RedSkull (Jun 5, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Nothing is satisfying me at the moment! I'm not gettin that "FUCK YEAH!" from anything right now and it's making me a sad and frustrated panda!!!
> 
> Even my own music is suffering as a result of it. I've written 1 riff in about 2 weeks and I've just completely gone off the boil  What the fuck man!
> 
> Anyone got any advice? It's actually really getting me down . Metal, writing, producing, and jamming are my life force and without them I'm a saaaaad Panda!!!!




I got 2 fuck yeah for you : the new divine heresy song over their myspace --- www.myspace.com/divineheresyband and this video at 0:44 --- 



both band got their new cd out july and september

oh wait... actually this is me that's says fuck yeah to that but anyway kick ass stuff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 5, 2009)

i know the feeling man. maybe you're just thinking too hard about it...? try listening to some off the wall shit... here are some suggestions:

Sphongle
Entheogenic
Pendulum
Infected Mushroom
Al Jarreau
Bobby McFerrin
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
Ravi Shankar
Apocalyptica
Norah Jones
Zapp and Roger
Rx Bandits
SOJA

Fairly diverse list there... Most of them there's very little guitar work but some of them might get the creative juices flowing. If you already listen to those then I'll come up with a new list


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 5, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Al Jarreau
> Bobby McFerrin
> Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
> Ravi Shankar



+1


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 5, 2009)

I think listening to new stuff or stuff you wouldnt normally listen to is the best (atleast it is for me). I like to take some of the good things i hear from other genres and try to apply them to my music.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 6, 2009)

Ya know, I think perhaps it was a touch of stress or something. There are a few things going on at the moment and they're not helping my creativity.

However, I took all your guy's advice, stopped listening to metal for a bit and listened to some stuff I wouldn't usually, and am now in the process of writing a really kickass, but really different (for me) tune, and it feels gooooood!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 6, 2009)

Grats on breaking your duck


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 6, 2009)

glad to be of service!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 6, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Ya know, I think perhaps it was a touch of stress or something. There are a few things going on at the moment and they're not helping my creativity.
> 
> However, I took all your guy's advice, stopped listening to metal for a bit and listened to some stuff I wouldn't usually, and am now in the process of writing a really kickass, but really different (for me) tune, and it feels gooooood!



good to hear, man! 

now if only i could do the same.


----------

